# Another good reason to own an older Yanmar



## bmaverick

Well, as technology increases, so does the cost to repair or even own a tractor.

If the tractor breaks, your dealer is the only one to fix the modern machine.

I'm happy to own a restored gray Yanmar now.  I can not afford dealer repairs. 

*Farmers lobby for the right to fix their own tractors*

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article88767622.html 

Just some clips from the article .... 

Farmers trying to fix the computers that run the machines could be in violation of the federal Digital Millennium Copyright Act. That means if a tractor stops working, the owner has no choice but to call the dealer. He can't check the system codes himself. 4 states consider requiring manufacturers to make diagnostic and technical information available to farmers, independent repair technicians.

John Deere, in a 2014 comment to the U.S. Copyright Office, said the people who buy its tractors don't own the software that makes them run. Instead, each has an implied license for the life of the vehicle to operate the vehicle. 

In some cases, the company said, software could be subject to third-party restrictions and accessing it could violate copyright, trade secret or contractual rights.

But farmers work when they can, and every hour matters when storms, frost and mud leave them with few suitable days. A malfunctioning combine can bring the fall harvest to a standstill.

Waiting for a dealer to diagnose and fix a problem could mean hours, days or weeks lost.


----------



## Thomas

"Waiting for a dealer to diagnose and fix a problem could mean hours, days or weeks lost."
Parts don't cost much its the down time that cost if one depends on the equipment for living.


----------



## bmaverick

Thomas said:


> "Waiting for a dealer to diagnose and fix a problem could mean hours, days or weeks lost."
> 
> Parts don't cost much its the down time that cost if one depends on the equipment for living.


Well, if taken to the dealer, there are price markups, labor hours, and yes, they have your machine for who knows how long. 

I only want a parts counter or an online parts place to get parts. KISS works best.


----------



## Toni

New Yanmar tractors don`t have any computers. The engines are direct diesel injection.
Repair costs by a modern Yanmar tractor what is that?! 
The only thing what you have to do is changing oils and filters and be sure you don`t throw sand in the fuel thank.

The Yanmar commonrail engines are not available yet in the tractors.

Don`t compair a Yanmar 35-40 years old grey 30 hp tractor with a modern 9 liter turbo 355 hp engines from John Deere 8235 R


----------



## bmaverick

Toni said:


> New Yanmar tractors don`t have any computers. The engines are direct diesel injection.
> Repair costs by a modern Yanmar tractor what is that?!
> The only thing what you have to do is changing oils and filters and be sure you don`t throw sand in the fuel thank.
> 
> The Yanmar commonrail engines are not available yet in the tractors.
> 
> Don`t compair a Yanmar 35-40 years old grey 30 hp tractor with a modern 9 liter turbo 355 hp engines from John Deere 8235 R


Not sure about your posting. It's a first time poster with really no standing. 

Have you not seen nor used any Yanmars built after the late 1980s to present. They all have computers now. Even the F and FX series have computers to control the 3pt lift. 

Per the Hoye website ... 
"Newer 3 digit "F" series tractors like F195, F395, as well as the newer single digit "F" series like the F5, F6, F7 etc. These are still very new to the US and there are no operation manuals or service manuals for them. Parts availability is VERY limited at this time. It will probably get better but it could still be many years before the parts supply starts to catch up. WARNING- These tractors are loaded with very complex electronics and are almost completely computer controlled. For example, the three point lever on most of these models is now even computer controlled! The lever attaches to a potentiometer which controls electric operated valves. With no English service manuals or wiring diagrams we have a hard time recommending these tractors to anyone but adventurous electronic engineers. The great thing about the Yanmar tractors has always been that the average Joe with a test light, torque wrench, and a service manual could fix just about anything on the tractor. This is no longer true starting with the introduction of the F series models. They are very complex (compared to the YM series) machines. " - https://www.hoyetractor.com/modelstoavoid.htm


----------



## Toni

Yanmar Tractor designed in the `70 are computer controled?! really! In attachment you see a few pages from the SERVICE MANUAL F195, F395 from the 3 point hitch and the hydraulic control valve. As you can see the 3 point hitch is hydraulic the same as the 2016 Yanmar EF233M. The hitch lever are made with iron bars that operate hydraulic valves. The engine from F195, F395 is Yanmar 3TNB and some later types 3TNC. There are still spare parts available however a lot of spare-parts from a 36 years old tractor are not in production anymore. The only electrical parts from this tractor is charging circuit, starter and lights.

Grey market F5 etc are known in Europe/USA as F-21ex and F28ex. 
This tractor has Yanmar 3TNE engine. These tractors are more easy to work on, because the injection pump are very simple line pumps. Mechanics that are not older than 40 years old don`t know so good to work with Yanmar injection pumps from the `70. The operator`s manual is in the attachment (incredible). Why you don`t ask for support from your local Yanmar dealer for this information I don`t know.

The big problem of Yanmar grey market tractors are that the chassis/ brakes axels are different that European types, because the Yanmar tractors produced for Asia are made for the riced feelds. That tractors drives many times in the water therfore the parts under the chassis has to be different. In USA and Europe is no prodruction of riced (so fare I know) our tractors drive in mud. This are other conditions.

For example, the three point lever on most of these models is now even computer controlled! The lever attaches to a potentiometer which controls electric operated valves. 
Please read this again. 40 years ago the computer on engines didn`t even existed.

Parts availability is VERY limited at this time???

About spare parts supply for Yanmar 3TNE engines.... at this moment in USA are running 500.000 3TNE engines and 500.000 TNV engines. I think you will find spare -parts in USA.

If you read something on the internet please don`t stop using common sense.
I reed what is written on Hoyetractor is the biggest nonsens ever written about yanmar tractor.


----------



## bmaverick

Toni said:


> Yanmar Tractor designed in the `70 are computer controled?! really! In attachment you see a few pages from the SERVICE MANUAL F195, F395 from the 3 point hitch and the hydraulic control valve. As you can see the 3 point hitch is hydraulic the same as the 2016 Yanmar EF233M. The hitch lever are made with iron bars that operate hydraulic valves. The engine from F195, F395 is Yanmar 3TNB and some later types 3TNC. There are still spare parts available however a lot of spare-parts from a 36 years old tractor are not in production anymore. The only electrical parts from this tractor is charging circuit, starter and lights.
> 
> Grey market F5 etc are known in Europe/USA as F-21ex and F28ex.
> This tractor has Yanmar 3TNE engine. These tractors are more easy to work on, because the injection pump are very simple line pumps. Mechanics that are not older than 40 years old don`t know so good to work with Yanmar injection pumps from the `70. The operator`s manual is in the attachment (incredible). Why you don`t ask for support from your local Yanmar dealer for this information I don`t know.
> 
> The big problem of Yanmar grey market tractors are that the chassis/ brakes axels are different that European types, because the Yanmar tractors produced for Asia are made for the riced feelds. That tractors drives many times in the water therfore the parts under the chassis has to be different. In USA and Europe is no prodruction of riced (so fare I know) our tractors drive in mud. This are other conditions.
> 
> For example, the three point lever on most of these models is now even computer controlled! The lever attaches to a potentiometer which controls electric operated valves.
> Please read this again. 40 years ago the computer on engines didn`t even existed.
> 
> Parts availability is VERY limited at this time???
> 
> About spare parts supply for Yanmar 3TNE engines.... at this moment in USA are running 500.000 3TNE engines and 500.000 TNV engines. I think you will find spare -parts in USA.
> 
> If you read something on the internet please don`t stop using common sense.
> I reed what is written on Hoyetractor is the biggest nonsens ever written about yanmar tractor.


Thanks for sharing the documentation to back up your opinion. It has merit. 

Otherwise, I still stand on keeping with the old school CUT tractors that are not extremely sophisticated beyond the regular mechanical mechanics know how. Sure there are electronics with even these, but not out of the realm or understanding of the typical individual. Thus, the reason for the original posting.


----------



## Greif

Are there computers in the present day yanmar like the sx3100?


----------



## winston

Greif said:


> Are there computers in the present day yanmar like the sx3100?


Only opinion but I do not think the SX3100 has any computers aboard.

On the other hand, I'm not sure the newer red model Yanmars may have. I know they are advertised to be more environmentally friendly and looking at picture under the hood I have to wonder.


----------



## smokinmad

UMMMMM.......I work for a fertilizer company here in Illinois......

Ya'll are talking about "farming" with "yanmar" tractors.....

Hobby Farming, tho you ARE growing...is not Real Commercial Farming like we do...

What it the Biggest HP tractor Yanmar or any other over-sea's manufacturer make?

I know Darr's have about a 70 hp Kubota, but they Don't Farm with it.

I do agree tho....hobby farmers would be better off with older non electronic/computerized tractors.....I LOVE MY 276D....tho the injector is $100, but it's NOT electronic....hate to see THAT price

Our Big 4wd Sprayer, just go in, an border a field and it Does the rest. All we do is sit and watch (for new holes in fields) and control speed. The sprayer or floater can't See that drainage terrace and hitting it at spraying speeds, Not Good.

However...that sprayer was running 35mph down a hardtop country road, when the right front tire turned right.....Jordan barely got it stopped before hitting the house.......we replaced this and that....drove and it still did it....SO.....What Caused it......When they built it, they Zip-tied the Electronic Drive Wires to the frame SO TIGHT, that it rubbed the coverings off the wires and they shorted out together.....after spending Thousands trying to fix it.....MODERN TECHNOLOGY

edro: Smokin edro:


----------

